# Setup help for old Indian Xi Warhawk



## coyote30 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have not shot this bow in particular but the slots are for the draw length, if it is in the middle you can go up or down 1". Most bows if cranked all the way up can safely go down 3 full turns on the bolts. These are general guidelines but should be perfectly safe. A friend of mine had a silver hawk when we were young, I bet these two bows are very similar.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

to adjust draw length as mentioned above by Hawk 45 you can in fact adjust the cable in the slots and I also believe they are 1" increments. Generally speaking you can also adjust the draw length by changing the length of the string Longer makes the draw length longer and shorter makes it shorter. As far as the draw weight goes, I would adjust the draw length first because the shorter draw length will also reduce the draw weight. the shorter draw length rotates the wheel or cam less which in tern does not compress the limbs as much giving you a lighter draw weight. If after you have have the length setting done and you still want more off it then 3 turns was the recommended but I have turned mine out a couple more with out issue but I've not worked with the XI you picture so take that with a heavy dose of salt.


----------

